# Best Slug Gun



## deerhunter4life (Oct 21, 2007)

Alright, I know I am probably going to get a bunch of different opinions on this one but here it goes anyways. I am thinking about getting a slug gun, this will only be used for deer hunting (and hog hunting when they come around), and I am wondering what everyone thinks is the best slug gun for the money. So what do you guys think?


Happy new years to everyone as well!


----------



## bps10ga (Nov 22, 2005)

Depends on what you like, I shoot a Mossberg 695 bolt action 12ga. It's ugly but It will shoot tight groups all day long. I would love a Browning A-bolt but for only using it 15 days a year I can't justify the cost. The HR ultra slug are another nice outfit at a good price, just buy what fits you and your price range.


----------



## BUSTA'YOTE (Aug 26, 2003)

Well since you said the best slug gun for the money, and as far as I am concerned ANY money. These are current offerings. In 2008 they are coming out with some new slug guns the use Ultragon rifling.

H&R Ultra Slug Hunter, about $200.











This is like the one I have, it shoots better than anything else I have tried in the last 33 years of slug shooting. With the new 1800 fps to 2000 fps slugs, it has the energy to put down whitetails out to 200 yards. 

20ga H&R Ultra Slug Hunter Deluxe, about $250.










In 2008 they are coming out with some new slug guns the use Ultragon rifling. They are going to be the Ultra Light Slug Hunter as described in the following link, and a Ultra Heavy Slug Hunter with laminated thumbhole stock (sorry no link for that one yet).
http://www.shootingsportsretailer.com/content/view/284/4/

http://www.hr1871.com/Firearms/Shotguns/ultraSlug.aspx

My opinoin, there will be others.


----------



## PITBULL (May 23, 2003)

The H&R NEF looks like a nice gun, A friend of mine has one in 20 ga and she has taken several deer with it. If I was going out to buy a new gun I would give it serious consideration 

But,I have also been thinking about getting a rifled slug barrel for my 835 mossberg.
Has any one had any luck with the 835 rifled barrels?
I would be looking at the one with the scope mount on the barrel


----------



## TheBigEasy (Dec 27, 2004)

The H&R Ultra Slugger is the best in my opinion for the money. If you want something with more shots than 1, go with a Remington 11-87 slug gun.


----------



## Jacob Huffman (Sep 13, 2004)

As far as I am concerned there is only one slug gun...H&R ultra slugger...It has done an execellent job for me for the past 9 year's..:evil:


----------



## slammer (Feb 21, 2006)

I shoot a Benelli but is was too much $$$, I was single and had money to burn. I forgot it one day and stopped in to a gun shop up north and purchased a NEF single shot slug gun. It was the year right before the slug guns were made on the heavier frame. This little gun will kick the S*** out of your arm. It kicks at least twice as hard as the Benelli with 3.5" slugs. Make sure if you buy a single shot that it is on a heavy frame.


----------



## thongg (Jul 10, 2007)

get an ultra slugger in 20 ga and about the best slug we have found is the hastings slugs or the lightfield both are great and designed by the same person put a 3x9x40 scope and you will be perfect


----------



## SingleShooter (Dec 13, 2007)

The ultra slug hunter is the best for the money. I paid $232 out the door for mine and havent missed a deer with it yet. I plan on getting a browning eventually although the H&R will get it done no problem.


----------



## jimmy johans (Feb 19, 2007)

My sx2 shoots the 3 inch part gold slug at 5 inch group 200yards.
nice. 

jimmy


----------



## deerhunter4life (Oct 21, 2007)

That 11-87 is the exact gun that I have, had the rifled barrel and everything but wasn't all that impressed with the accuracy. It is also my target gun and it has well over $1000 soaked into it, and has probably broken well over 10,000 trap targets. Would like to get a gun I can take into the field for deer hunting and not worry about dinging the stock up too bad. I already took it out deer hunting and put 2 nice marks on a stock that cost me more then what I paid for the whole gun :rant:, and I don't need anymore dings lol. 
Well looks like it is almost unanimous that the HR ultra slugger is the way to go. Thanks a lot guys for the feedback. 
I would like a tar-hunt (I think that's what they are called) slug gun at some point but right now I don't have that kinda money.
Thanks again,
Zane


----------



## bigjonbuck (Sep 19, 2006)

Bass pro shop is out of the ultra slugger they said you can order one but I'll just wait a few months.I also want a new slug gun. the guy who was behind the counter has one ,and said he shot a deer at 190 yards with it. He said he was very happy with it. thier price just went up from 250 to 270. Still very affordable .Keep in mind that you also have to buy a scope for it.


----------



## Hunter10pt (Dec 2, 2007)

Dick's Will have the combo on sale for under $300, bird barrel and a cantilever slug barrel ported. With 3 chokes! It's all about the money but Mossberg is a good gun for the buck.

I've drop deer with Lightfield slugs at 165+ yards and know of people using the New Hornady SST and dropping deer at 200+ yards! The deer don't know my gun is ugly.........


----------



## madmike22 (Aug 29, 2007)

If you can find one pick up a bolt action marlin 512 slugster. I can shoot circles around my nef with this gun. I just gave the nef to my dad because it wasnt as accurate as my marlin and even with the heavy barrel it had quite a bit of recoil. Not that the marlin doesnt but i will take the marlin everytime over the nef.


----------



## ArcticcatMan (Aug 14, 2008)

I have had a Savage 210 slug warior for 3 years and love it. I use the Hornady SST's in it and have no issue shooting out to 150-200 yards. They shoot very flat. I bought the Savage over the H&R due to having 3 shots and the weight difference (at the time). I see now the H&R's have lighter models now. I wanted a gun that I could take north of the rifle line and still be very confident with it out to longer distances. The only drawback is the ejection of the shells runs in the scope. Nothing hits, but if you eject the shell quickly it will pop out and bounce back down and jam it until you clear the spent shell. I just rack the bolt action a little slower and the shell will fall off to the side. Also, since the magazine is fixed, you load from the top. It can be a bit cumbersome to get the 2 shells into the bottom of the magazine at times.


----------



## duckhunter382 (Feb 13, 2005)

now dont laugh but the best slug gun I have ever shot is my new england 410 I got when I was 8. single shot but if you point at it you will hit it. I let my friend use it last year and he never fired a 410 before so he was makingfun of it. just after dawn I heard my gun go off. ( its funny how you always know the sound of your own gun) 15 minutes later he comes walking down telling me how he knew he hit it but wasnt sure if the gun was big enough. We went back and found the deer dead within site of his stand and had he been paying attention he would have seen it fall. needless to say the slug did its job and blew right through the shoulder.


----------



## uptracker (Jul 27, 2004)

Best All-Around Slug Gun

Remington 11-87 SP with a cantilever scope mount and rifled barrel and a Leupold scope of your choice. I prefer the 1-4x20 Leupold Shotgun Scope for thick woods and bear hunting. I also prefer the SP over the classic wood model because you can buy a 26" Rem-choke barrel for the gun and it can double as a turkey, duck, coyote, fox...etc. gun.

These guns are accurate out to 125 yards with Lightfield sabots.


----------



## williewater99 (Sep 8, 2000)

bps10ga said:


> Depends on what you like, I shoot a Mossberg 695 bolt action 12ga. It's ugly but It will shoot tight groups all day long. I would love a Browning A-bolt but for only using it 15 days a year I can't justify the cost. The HR ultra slug are another nice outfit at a good price, just buy what fits you and your price range.


:coolgleam I use the Mossberg bolt action (with 3x9 scope), and with 2 3/4 inch Lightfield EXP's, zero the gun at 100 yds.. Then if you have a deer at 150yds. just put the crosshairs about two inches below the spine and you'll "hit it in the pump". I took out a doe at 189 yds. by aiming a ft. over the back. This combo (Mossberg and Lightfield) shoots great groups, and the deer usually don't take many steps. Just practice and know your ballistics for the amount of drop.


----------



## det07 (Mar 26, 2006)

williewater99 said:


> :coolgleam I use the Mossberg bolt action (with 3x9 scope), and with 2 3/4 inch Lightfield EXP's, zero the gun at 100 yds.. Then if you have a deer at 150yds. just put the crosshairs about two inches below the spine and you'll "hit it in the pump". I took out a doe at 189 yds. by aiming a ft. over the back. This combo (Mossberg and Lightfield) shoots great groups, and the deer usually don't take many steps. Just practice and know your ballistics for the amount of drop.


With slugs being 2-3$ each these days it can get pretty expensive to use the hold over method. I would rather put my money into a quality scope with a reticle that has hold over marks built in.


----------



## williewater99 (Sep 8, 2000)

:coolgleam You're right...if you miss.


----------



## uptracker (Jul 27, 2004)

Those hold over marks aren't accurate anyways unless you have one custom built to your gun!


----------



## eddiejohn4 (Dec 23, 2005)

Ithica deer slayer. personly this is my favorite slug gun


----------



## det07 (Mar 26, 2006)

uptracker said:


> Those hold over marks aren't accurate anyways unless you have one custom built to your gun!


I have 2 guns that think otherwise. No custom work done. Any deer within 250 yards is toast. I am not a sniper by any means but I just use the marks in the scope and the bullet hits where I want it to.

EDIT... You are probably correct if we were talking about long range rifles here. But that is not the case. We are talking about pushing a sabot slug downrange that has a fairly predictable drop out to 200 yards. Any of the high velocity slugs these days should do the trick.


----------



## mrelkman (Dec 6, 2007)

I have not shot much past 100 yards, but my BPS with Hastings barrel and Lightfield slugs at 100 yards will touch holes or shoot through the same hole with 3 shot groups. Bought the gun used for $140, can't remember the barrel cost.


----------



## cmonkey (Nov 6, 2004)

Like a reloading press, I would believe in purchasing the best the FIRST time. Tar Hunt, the best semi commercial slug gun available.


----------



## setters_2002 (Jun 16, 2006)

My choise of slug gun is the ithaca deerslayer and use the federal barnes expander slugs in it. Very accurate combination


----------



## willy05 (Nov 19, 2005)

ithaca mod 37 deerslayer two, has a fixed barrel, very nice pump, as accurate as any single shot out there. But if you want a cheap oops inexspensive gun the h&r is a great shootin gun.


----------



## 12Point (Mar 18, 2008)

H&R Ultra Slug 12 gauge hasn't failed me yet and is very accurate with the Hornady SST's. It's a perfect gun for sitting in a tree stand or in a deer blind. I would want something lighter if I were to stalk or were mobile while hunting.


----------



## laterilus (Mar 18, 2006)

They have that H&R ultra slug gun w/thumb hole at GG. Very nice, felt good on the shoulder, debating on getting one, lots good stuff on them.


----------

